# TDU 2..DW Club



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont know if its been done yet but i had a good look last night.

Anyway i made a Detailing World Club. Its open to all. So invite your friends etc. 

My gamer tag is Fatman Soldier. So If you cant find it, you can make friends with me but just put where your from I.E just a message saying DW. 

At the moment ive put in 300.000 into the club. Its only got 2 members but its got another 3 on the way 

Lets have some more Fun

All the Best Andy :thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Got 4 members so far and we decided to move it to Hawaii. Thanks for Joining.


----------

